# CF Card on Camera Not Mounting on Mac, HELP!



## hurryupnbuy (May 22, 2011)

Hello. Noob here. 

I'm trying to transfer my pictures from my Canon XTI (running a CF card) to my Macbook but am having some trouble. When I connect it to a Windows machine, it works fine so I know the problem is not from the cable. 

I believe I need to format the card in FAT32 system so I can access it with my Mac but I am not sure. I have tried formatting the card through the camera but that didn't do anything. I've taken a look at Disk Utility and saw nothing and I've also tried to download CG Security but had no idea how to use that. 

When I looked at System Profiler, my camera does appear under USB so I'm assuming that means the computer is reading something. 

Please help! I'd HATE to have to resort to a PC to transfer my pics every time...


----------

